# ICQA role



## WarmBody (Nov 14, 2022)

What does a person in ICQA do on a daily basis?  What's a normal day look like for someone new to ICQA?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 15, 2022)

It’s a lot of auditing locations in the warehouse (bin cleansing, bin accuracy, hold report, consolidation audits, VCP/SSP report, etc). Then auditing stuff from inbound (random, targeted and vendor audits), clearing amnesty, and root causing label cancels/reprints. Beyond that, every building does their own thing depending on their focus areas, what type of tech they have, etc.
Each building probably has their own process for where the training begins, and it would depend which equipment/depts they already know.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Nov 27, 2022)

What questions do  they ask during an ICQA interview?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Nov 27, 2022)

Wait! That's what I do... I'm the Receiving person. This is a seperate position? And don't ask who does my actual job, the answer is no one unless I stay late to do it


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2022)

Yaz Pistasio said:


> What questions do  they ask during an ICQA interview?


"Tell me about a time you saw someone performing
unsafe behavior."
Tell me about a time you had multiple competing
priorities.
"Tell me about a time you removed an obstacle to
help your team reach a goal.
"Tell me about a time you had an idea for a new way of doing things that you shared with a leader or team."
These questions were answered the last time, you ask them. @Yaz Pistasio 








						Hiring - ICQA
					

What  questions do they ask at an ICQA interview?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Nov 28, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> "Tell me about a time you saw someone performing
> unsafe behavior."
> Tell me about a time you had multiple competing
> priorities.
> ...


http://


Hardlinesmaster said:


> "Tell me about a time you saw someone performing
> unsafe behavior."
> Tell me about a time you had multiple competing
> priorities.
> ...


Thank you for the info, problem is they didn’t ask any of these questions


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 28, 2022)

Yaz Pistasio said:


> http://
> Thank you for the info, problem is they didn’t ask any of these questions


Ok. If you did the interview. What was the questions?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 29, 2022)

A problem you’re going to come across is that I don’t think they always ask the exact same set of questions. So you prepare for a specific 4, but then none of them are asked.
Did you already apply and you’re waiting on an interview or is it just something you’re thinking of doing next time it comes up?


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Nov 29, 2022)

I got the backup!! …and possibly A2 thank you for your help!😀😀


----------



## WarmBody (Nov 29, 2022)

Yeah, I've interviewed for a few positions, some the same at different times, and they seem to always ask different questions.

Does anyone's DC just never tell anyone they never got the position they interviewed for? Mine seems really bad at that. You're left wondering forever until you see someone training in that position some time later.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Nov 29, 2022)

Go on workday…did u get a rejection letter? If it posts again …try again!


----------



## WarmBody (Nov 29, 2022)

Yaz Pistasio said:


> Go on workday…did u get a rejection letter? If it posts again …try again!


No, my DC doesn't use Workday exclusively yet. A lot are still sign ups in a notebook. As far as I've seen they only use Workday for LWW, E&F and UA positions.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 29, 2022)

My building is adamant about letting people know, in person, if they didn’t get something they interviewed for. Unsure if they’re as thorough about letting people know they won’t get an interview.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 29, 2022)

Yaz Pistasio said:


> I got the backup!! …and possibly A2 thank you for your help!😀😀


Congrats


----------



## Luck (Nov 30, 2022)

WarmBody said:


> Yeah, I've interviewed for a few positions, some the same at different times, and they seem to always ask different questions.
> 
> Does anyone's DC just never tell anyone they never got the position they interviewed for? Mine seems really bad at that. You're left wondering forever until you see someone training in that position some time later.


They are supposed to be following up, for sure. Im pretty sure my DC is good about it doing it. People may complain they dont hear back as soon as they would like but usually its just impatience and they are told as soon as the decision is actually made. Never complaints about not hearing back at all.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Dec 11, 2022)

Got ICQA back up position. Lots to learn, working the excel program stresses my out. Only been doing this a week, not fully trained in everything
I’m not going to be there everyday, don’t want to bring the team down forgetting excel stuff. Has anyone else struggled with this? 
Does it eventually make sense? 
Thank You


----------



## ItChecksOut (Dec 11, 2022)

excel is very straight forward and simple after a little bit of exposure to it.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Dec 11, 2022)

it seems that way, creating reports is a little confusing to me


----------

